# new riding in miss.



## tumbleweed

hey guys (girls) thought i would tell everyone about this new place to ride! its just getting started so they dont have that much out there as of yet they have 4 or 5 mud pits a couple with some pretty deep sippy holes several trails ditches mud field and they are putting in more every other week. its called mad mud trails and more llc. over 300 acres they have camping area, showers,wash pit. so if you wanna try something new here it is but i have to warn you most of the mud is prairie mud very sticky and unforgiving there has been a bunch of built atvs go down to the mud out there ! you guys from miss. know what im talking about. got any questions just give me a holler.... :bigok: mad mud trails llc. artesia miss.


----------



## hondarecoveryman

Thanks for the heads up :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Where is artesia? What's it close to?


----------



## ragginrancher2008

I want to say it's close to Starkville, MS. Is that correct fellas?


----------



## Polaris425

That's cool, b/c starky is only like 1.5 hours from me.


----------



## ragginrancher2008

It's in between Columbus and Starkville I think. Been a while since I ventured off to that part of Miss..


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome I can be in clumbus in like an hour if there's no traffic. Might have to check this place out one saturday.


----------



## ragginrancher2008

Just Mapquest it boss man. That's what I did today. It's 3.5 hours from me and I'm in Southeast Arkansas!


----------



## tumbleweed

yea its 20 to 30 mins outside columbus..i live right on the miss. and ala. line in columbus .they have a facebook page up with some pics and video too....:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome. Now we just need a warm saturday!


----------



## IBBruin

Bout an hour for me also. 




* 
*

Location:1256 Old Mayhew Road
Artesia, MSPhone:6622519586Fri:12:00 pm - 6:00 pmSat - Sun:9:00 am - 6:00 pm


----------



## Polaris425

Nice. Looks like we might have to have a local MIMB quickie there one sat.


----------



## tumbleweed

:rockn: cool let me know and im there !!! :rockn:


----------



## tumbleweed

here are a couple of pics from there ..


----------



## tumbleweed

the last two r me..


----------



## Polaris425

K yeah now I'm def wanting to check it out. What's it cost to ride?


----------



## tumbleweed

maybe this will help .. let me know if you cant read it and i will try something different ..


----------



## Polaris425

cool. thanks.


----------



## tumbleweed

anytime..


----------



## tacoma_2002

bump!

Lets set a date for a trip here.


----------



## Polaris425

the guys from my neighborhood are going to plan a trip here soon.. I'll keep ya updated. Should be about 4-5 bikes depending... Maybe more.


----------



## Metal Man

Cool deal. I might have to check this one out this coming spring. Thats not to far from me as well.


----------



## tacoma_2002

BUMP! Any idea on when yall wanna go?


----------



## Greg G

Just looked at their facebook page, looks like its pretty good so far, and really has potential. 3 hours for me, and a campground, throw in some beer and Im there.

GReg G


----------



## tumbleweed

i went out there today. i know the owners personally went out to talk with them and rode around for bout two hours,very very muddy out there and let me tell ya by the time it gets warm enuff to ride its gonna be bad a$$:rockn: out there ! alot more trails and mud pits going in. also they are gonna try and set up some events this year also. we all need to organize a ride out there so we can show how:rockn: MUD IN MY BLOOD :rockn:boys (and girls) get down so everybody go check it out need any info on how to get there or anything else give me a holler .....


----------



## rmax

just looked at their page NO PETS well that knocks me out, my co-pilot ( boston terrior) loves to go mud riding or running, i can not start my machine without him wanting to load up. he likes to jump off an swim twin ponds at red creek an run along beside me on trails, only problem he looks like part of trail after a little while so i make him ride the rack when there are a lot of wheelers around.


----------



## tacoma_2002

I'm down with a ride out there soon fo' sho'. Maybe a MIMB Spring ride?


----------



## Brute650i

I like that idea but I'm out for the whole month of March.


----------



## tacoma_2002

April sometime...so its good and warm?


----------



## tumbleweed

ok guys went out there today they got more trails in and lots and i mean lots of mud !! they have a hole out there now called mission impossible one guy on an 800 Polaris modded out tried it and....after bout 45 min and 8 different other people trying to pull him out finally had to get the dozer to pull him out:rockn: anyway lets get a mimb group together and plan a ride who's with me?


----------



## Polaris425

I'm game soon as I replace the brute....


----------



## tacoma_2002

I'm down except for this weekend...gonna be out at Fulton


----------

